# 4 rivers cancellation delay



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Such glory


----------



## jpurkiss (May 1, 2017)

Damn! I will not be at a fast computer that morning.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

It would be helpful if rec.gov would add a date to their "ALERT notice" at the top of the lottery page to reflect recent changes. I bet many will be looking at their favorite river lottery at 8am MT tomorrow the 16th.

Anything goes with rec.gov since their last "roll out" started at midnight rather than the 8am MT that was stated. The Fed's indicated to me that they (rec.gov) "messed up".


----------



## Raft Dad (Jan 20, 2017)

chiefstilh20 said:


> It would be helpful if rec.gov would add a date to their "ALERT notice" at the top of the lottery page to reflect recent changes. I bet many will be looking at their favorite river lottery at 8am MT tomorrow the 16th.
> 
> Anything goes with rec.gov since their last "roll out" started at midnight rather than the 8am MT that was stated. The Fed's indicated to me that they (rec.gov) "messed up".


Pretty sure they couldn't organize a piss-up in a brewery........


----------



## markfortcollins (Aug 20, 2015)

Didn't even freaking see this until I got up and ready this morning. Uhhggg.... We'll see what happens on the 23rd. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Beaver Whisperer (Sep 26, 2011)

markfortcollins said:


> Didn't even freaking see this until I got up and ready this morning. Uhhggg.... We'll see what happens on the 23rd. Fingers crossed!


Ditto


----------



## landslide (Dec 20, 2014)

Actually, there is still a notification up on the Selway webpage saying that Selway cancellations would be released this morning (3/16) at 8 am Mountain Time. I kept refreshing the page before 8 and for the next 40 minutes afterwards and I never saw any permits pop up. That doesn't mean that nothing was released, only that I didn't see anything post as "available." (Every time I refreshed, it would switch between showing the control season as all "L" or all unavailable. So who knows what happened... if anything.



About the only thing you can be certain of this year is that if rec.gov says something is going to happen at a particular time, it won't. :roll:


----------

